# Latex Mask Re-Size and Make-up suggestion



## chefdylan (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey guys any tips on re-sizing this mask? its latex and is just too big around the neck and at the back, what would be better, foam insert into neck and back or size to me by cutting and gluing with more latex? also is there any make-up that i can use that will not harm the mask and can be washed off?

Thanks so much in advance guys. This is my first attempt at resizing


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

have you tried adding velcro along the back of the neck, that would shrink it


----------



## VoodooVixen (Oct 8, 2020)

The question you need to ask is: will I use this mask in years to come. Latex is a tricky beast. 
If it's just for this year than any mode you do would be fine. Clear packing tape, velcro, stitching or glue. If you plan to reuse the mask then try clear packing tape. Fold and tape. Remove the tape for future use.


----------

